# code 99393



## juanita.babuca@uahealth.com (Jun 14, 2013)

hi
I need you help
Provider billing CPTs
99393
90471 - SL
90649 - SL
Does 99393 requires a 25 modifier?

thank you so much for your help


----------



## andersont (Jun 14, 2013)

90471 doesn't need a modifier. I only put mod. 25 on the CPT if it's a commercial insurance. SL only is attached if the insurance is a state (DSHS). If the insurance is state, no adminstration is billed.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 15, 2013)

juanita.babuca@uahealth.com said:


> hi
> I need you help
> Provider billing CPTs
> 99393
> ...



Yes- 99393 requires modifier 25. This was effective Jan 2013. Most carriers had a blurb in their newsletters, some didn't start Jan but if you check CCI edits you'll see it there as well.


----------

